

Tonight, I'm going to write myself an Aston Martin - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-write-myself-aston.html

======
smallegan
This is a prime example that shows how making assumptions about a problem can
lead to clever but invalid solutions. (The assumption in this case would be
that they cloned another part of the image in order to hide the ball)

